# Extremely Rare Bitters Bottle found. W.M. Ward's Eureka Tonic Bitters



## timeinabottle (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi everyone.  It's been a while since I posted here but I think a find from this weekend at an antique store going out of business sale was worthy of a post. I found a W.M. Ward's Eureka Tonic Bitters.  From a Peachridge article here: https://www.peachridgeglass.com/page/23/?cat=yxqqdzfyj
it states that possibly only 2 or 3 examples may exist.  The article is from April 9, 2015.  I'm not a bitters bottle collector per se, so I was hoping somebody here may have more information about it and a possible value as I may sell it. Thank you in advance and happy collecting!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2022)

Nice Bottle, I have a couple of similar extremely rare in Ring & Ham Bitters Book with only 2 or 3 known & seems if it has a more plain look or shape they are not worth as much as a much more common Bitters that is Cooler looking. Like Indian Queen for example. I got a plain looking extremely Rare Herzbergs Bitters (mint) Bottle I'd be lucky to squeeze $500 out of it because it looks more like a plain Whiskey Bottle while the more common Herzbergs Spinx will get many many $thousands. Considering yours is kinda plain looking not sure what it would get. No Insult Intended. If you knew someone with a Worthpoint Subscription maybe you could find out how much that one sold for on there? LEON.


----------



## timeinabottle (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks Leon. Fancy does it in any antique market….which is understandable, but in reality, doesn’t make a lot of sense!


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 8, 2022)

These are better when they have a CITY & STATE in the embossing.  Also as Leon say if it were not so plain, amber in lieu of clear glass, it would have been more attractive.  There are a lot of BITTERS collectors out there so I am sure there is still good demand for this square.  Very nice. I like it.


----------



## timeinabottle (Dec 11, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Nice Bottle, I have a couple of similar extremely rare in Ring & Ham Bitters Book with only 2 or 3 known & seems if it has a more plain look or shape they are not worth as much as a much more common Bitters that is Cooler looking. Like Indian Queen for example. I got a plain looking extremely Rare Herzbergs Bitters (mint) Bottle I'd be lucky to squeeze $500 out of it because it looks more like a plain Whiskey Bottle while the more common Herzbergs Spinx will get many many $thousands. Considering yours is kinda plain looking not sure what it would get. No Insult Intended. If you knew someone with a Worthpoint Subscription maybe you could find out how much that one sold for on there? LEON.





hemihampton said:


> Nice Bottle, I have a couple of similar extremely rare in Ring & Ham Bitters Book with only 2 or 3 known & seems if it has a more plain look or shape they are not worth as much as a much more common Bitters that is Cooler looking. Like Indian Queen for example. I got a plain looking extremely Rare Herzbergs Bitters (mint) Bottle I'd be lucky to squeeze $500 out of it because it looks more like a plain Whiskey Bottle while the more common Herzbergs Spinx will get many many $thousands. Considering yours is kinda plain looking not sure what it would get. No Insult Intended. If you knew someone with a Worthpoint Subscription maybe you could find out how much that one sold for on there? LEON.


Leon, I found one that sold in the #18 American Glass Gallery auction held May 30th, 2017. It fetched $1610.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2022)

Interesting, That should give you some kind of idea of value but I noticed Values can go up & down like a Rollercoaster. Maybe try selling at Glass House Auction or put $1,500.00 opening bid on ebay & see what happens? LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2022)

More and better pictures would help greatly, including closeups of the neck and top, bottom, etc.  Straight on, not hand held, uncluttered background, etc.


----------

